# Selling candles and/or wax melts



## dixiedragon (Jun 12, 2015)

Since many scents work for both soap and candles, and since many of our suppliers sell supplies for both, it seems like the two go hand-in-hand. But I've read on here that some insurers will not insure for candles. 

I have been making soap, lotion, lipbalm for 10+ years and I'm ready to branch into selling. My next step is to buy insurance, and I am wondering if I should go ahead and get insurance to cover candles. I am also wondering of scented wax melts area  "loophole" since they don't have a wick and go into a plug-in melting thingie?

I really want to sell stuff and donate 50% of sales to a few charities I have in mind. My goal is to start doing local craft shows, which would have a bonus of getting the charities more public exposure. And also have an online store - waffling between Etsy or building my own. I also want to do subscription boxes. I feel like some of the folks I've been working with on some of the charities would like subscription boxes. They already get Bark box, and that's not cheap!


----------



## Dorymae (Jun 12, 2015)

Dixie you have some great ideas. First do you love making candles or are you looking at it to branch out a bit. If you love making them, then get the extra insurance. 
Second, sit down and write a business plan. (I can feel that eye roll! Lol). Seriously, just do it. It is a pain but you will feel so much better, and have a much clearer idea of what to do next. 

Congratulations on your decision, I wish you the best!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 12, 2015)

I am actually working on a business plan. Weirdly, I haven't really gotten into candle making, though I love scented candles and burn them all the time! For me, the first step of the plan is pricing insurance.


----------



## Dorymae (Jun 12, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> I am actually working on a business plan. Weirdly, I haven't really gotten into candle making, though I love scented candles and burn them all the time! For me, the first step of the plan is pricing insurance.



Remember you can resell candles if you want to carry a few. Sometimes you can find an etsy seller who is willing to give you a discount on resale. Just make sure you don't relabel them and that they label correctly.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 12, 2015)

Do you want to donate half of the sales or half of the profits to charity? If the former, you'll essentially be working retail but selling at wholesale prices. Not sure how that will impact the business plan


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 12, 2015)

Half of sales, because I feel like that's more upfront and honest. So a person knows they are buying a bar of soap for $5 (for example) and that $2.50 is going to charity.

My goal is for the money I keep to pay for my supplies and booth fees, eventually. Another thought I have is that I may not have to work all of the craft shows myself - the organizations (I have two in mind) may have a volunteer that will man a booth for me ever so often. Also, possibly host sales parties, etc.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 12, 2015)

What a lovely idea, Dixie!


----------



## KristaY (Jun 12, 2015)

That sounds like a wonderful way to give back to your community, Dixie! I really wish you well with your endeavor. :grin:

One thing I've learned in doing craft shows is how many people have very detailed questions about soap. Do I buy my supplies from companies that sell sustainable palm oil? What does sodium hydroxide do? Why is there castor oil in the soap? How can I avoid soap scum? Various and sundry topics of conversation crop up so just make sure whoever mans the booth in your absence will be prepared for interesting questions.

Best of luck Dixie!


----------



## candlesspace (Nov 13, 2015)

great idea and good luck!


----------

